# February Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest Winner



## PDX_Doug

First off, I would like to thank all of the members that submitted entries to the first Outbackers.com Masthead Photo contest. We had a total of 41 entries, and they were all terrific! All I can say is, I'm glad I did not have to pick the winner!

Secondly, I would like to give a special thanks to the judges that did make the difficult decisions. They were first asked to pick and rank their 10 favorites out of all the entries. Then, after the first round scores were tallied, they were asked to rank the five top scoring entries from the first round. The highest scoring entry from this final round is our winner for February 2007, and will have the honor of gracing our masthead for the coming month.

To give you a clue of just what a tough choice the judges faced, the four other finalists were (Displayed in no particular order):









Submitted by: 3LEES









Submitted by: Camping Fan









Submitted by: Camping Fan









Submitted by: z-family

And without further adieu, the winning entry is (Drum roll!):









*Congratulations to z-family!   * 
You have provided us with a beautiful photo to grace our pages!

And to all the entrants. Thank you again!
Doug


----------



## RLW7302

Wow! Those are some GREAT pictures!









Thanks to the judges for their efforts!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I can see why you wouldn't want to be the judge...those are some great pictures for sure!


----------



## CamperAndy

Nice choice, Now you just need to send out a reminder to keep up the entries and when the dead line is.


----------



## andrhuxl

Excellent pictures!!! I sure it was very tough to judge. I can't wait to throw my ring into the hat for next month.

CONGRATS


----------



## Darj

Congrats! Great pictures everyone (glad I wasn't the judge)


----------



## mswalt

Excellent pictures!









Congrats to all the winners!

Mark

BTW, the masthead looks awesome.


----------



## Camping Fan

Congrats to Rob (z-family) on being the first photo contest winner. That's an awesome picture!







Do you mind sharing the location of the photo? That looks like a campground I need to check out.









FYI to Doug - currently (0655 EST) the masthead has reverted to the old picture. When I checked earlier (about 0620 EST) the contest winner was on the masthead. Any idea what happened?











Camping Fan said:


> FYI to Doug - currently (0655 EST) the masthead has reverted to the old picture. When I checked earlier (about 0620 EST) the contest winner was on the masthead. Any idea what happened?


Hmmm, I logged out, the old photo was still on the masthead as "guest", then I logged back in and the new photo is on the masthead again.







Maybe there's a gremlin in my browser?


----------



## Moosegut

PDX_Doug said:


> FYI to Doug - currently (0655 EST) the masthead has reverted to the old picture. When I checked earlier (about 0620 EST) the contest winner was on the masthead. Any idea what happened?


Hmmm, I logged out, the old photo was still on the masthead as "guest", then I logged back in and the new photo is on the masthead again.







Maybe there's a gremlin in my browser?








[/quote]

Try hitting "refresh" on your web browser.


----------



## outbackinMT

Congatulations Rob!!! That's a great picture!









Thank you judges for your great work and tough decision!!!

Brenda


----------



## RizFam

* ROB *


----------



## sleecjr

Wow all of these pictures are great.. Every one should put where these pictures were taken. So i can plan some trips


----------



## fspieg

Dang! Great pictures


----------



## PDX_Doug

Camping Fan said:


> FYI to Doug - currently (0655 EST) the masthead has reverted to the old picture. When I checked earlier (about 0620 EST) the contest winner was on the masthead. Any idea what happened?


Hmmm, I logged out, the old photo was still on the masthead as "guest", then I logged back in and the new photo is on the masthead again.







Maybe there's a gremlin in my browser?








[/quote]

No gremlin in your browser! It turns out that every 'skin' has it's own masthead, and changing the picture in one, does not change the others. I'm still poking around trying to find all the loose ends, but we will get there! Thanks for catching the 'guest' masthead!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Beautiful photos everyone!
The winning photo, WOW! Can you imagine having that campsite








Awesome!


----------



## Northern Wind

Wow, nice shot Rob! Hey does the winner buy the next round?

Good shots everyone!

Steve


----------



## Fire44

All of them are awesome pictures. Good job!!!!

Congratulations to all of the winners...

Gary


----------



## MaeJae

Congratulations Z-family!!!
Great picture... Campers Cove CG?

MaeJae


----------



## egregg57

Wow! I am glad I wasn't a judge! tough choices! They are OUTSTANDING! Congrats Z-Family! super nice!


----------



## daves700

Those are great pics!

Nice job to all who entered .....


----------



## prevish gang

Great picture Rob. That one was my #1 choice for the cover of the cookbook too.

Darlene


----------



## goneflyfishin

Great shots!

I would also like to know where they were taken.


----------



## Lady Di

Great Photo,

What a nice shot. Congratulations to Z-family.


----------



## z-family




----------



## jlbabb28

Nice one Rob









Jeff


----------



## 3LEES

About my entry.










This was taken on the way to work one morning. I always have a digital camera with me, it's a tool of my trade.

Believe it or not, this was the best of 6 photos I took that morning...all while driving! I just stuck the camera out the window and clicked away.

Of course, it was my great skill as an editor that *made* the photo...
















It was taken in the town of Grant, Florida, while driving south on US1. It is a photo of the Indian River Lagoon and you can see the outline of the barrier island in the distance.

I want to thank the committee for considering my photo for the masthead. It is truely an honor.

Dan


----------



## wolfwood

WOW!!! Congratulations, Rob!!! What a beautiful photo! And how fitting that the Wizard of Graphics should take the Blue in the 1st ever (!!!!!) Outbackers.com Photo Contest!!!

Sure am glad I got my signature graphic before this happened, tho'. No way I'd be able to afford your talent now....this has got to raise your fee to - what? - 2 cases?


----------



## HootBob

Awesome picture








Congrats Rob that sure is a great pic and Congrats on on being the choosen winner
















Don


----------



## Katrina

Hey doug,
How about some dark blue background between the photo and the Outbackers logo?
It just looks......weird like that.


----------



## Rubrhammer

Amen to those all being great shots.
Bob


----------



## Camping Fan

sleecjr said:


> Wow all of these pictures are great.. Every one should put where these pictures were taken. So i can plan some trips











This is from my stay at the St. Ignace KOA in St. Ignace, MI (in the beautiful Upper Peninsula) last October. It's a great place to use as a base camp for day trips throughout the eastern U.P.









This is Grand Island lighthouse in Munising, MI (also in the U.P.). The photo was taken from Sand Point in the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, across Munising Bay from the lighthouse.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Nice pics everybody. I like the change in the masthead. Great idea.


----------

